# Plakat Erstellen



## bossidlg (25. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute ich habe ein Großes Problem, und zwar mus ich ein Plakat erstellen. Und habe davon keine ahnung wie das geht.
Wir Veranstalten ein Großes Sport Event und brauchen nächste Woche Plakate, wir haben zwar schon Plakate machen Lassen von einer Agentur im Früjahr aber über die Preise wist ihr ja bescheid.
Könnt ihr mir helfen
Hier könnt ihr das erste Plakat ansehen.

Plakat 

Das hat eine Agentur für uns erstellt, leider haben sie die PDF Datei geschützt.
Dort müssten eigentlich nur die Texte verändert und verschoben werden.

Nun mit was für einem Programm bekomme ich so was hin.
Soll für A1 Plakat sein.



Fußball Hobby WM 2004


----------



## Clubkatze (25. Juni 2004)

Natürlich mit Photoshop - fals du im Besitz des Programms bist mache ich dir eben was fertig..


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Juni 2004)

Darfst du das Plakat mit der Grafik oben denn so einfach wieder verwenden? Bin mir da nämlich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so sicher. Sonst hätten sie ja ihre psd direkt dabei gelegt, aber andererseits habt ihr das ja auch bezahlt... 

Würde mich jedenfalls mal interessieren ob man sowas einfach machen darf, weil mir sowas schon mal selbst passiert ist und ich mich ehrlich gesagt sehr darüber geärgert habe, da andere meine "verkaufte" Grafik wiederverwendet haben und dafür dann auch geld bekommen haben *grrrr*

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: Mit PS dürfe das sehr leicht machbar sein. Würde Einfach den kompletten Verlauf neu machen und dann die Sachen drauf schreiben. Das Männchen und die Grafik oben kannst du dabei ja dann außer Acht lassen.


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## bossidlg (25. Juni 2004)

Also für die Grafiken haben wir die Rechte, 

Ja ich habe Adobe Photoshop


----------



## Clubkatze (25. Juni 2004)

Dann ist das ganze ja kein Thema   Als psd wäre das dingen allerdings 99mb groß gewesen...*g, deswegen hier das jpg - oh ich sehe gerade das ich etwas unsauber war...kannste ja selbst noch eben ausbessern!

*edit* : Datei gelöscht


----------



## bossidlg (25. Juni 2004)

Danke dir,

dürfte ich erfahren wie das jetzt ging


----------



## Clubkatze (25. Juni 2004)

Nichts zu danken,  macht 50 Euronen 

Ganz einfach die Schrift quasi "übermalt" und im unteren Teil hab ich n neuen Verlauf erstellt.

Hier nochmal die ausgebesserte Version, müsste jetzt besser ausehen
 (lads am besten gleich runter, lösche´s nämlich dann wieder):

edit: link disabled


----------

